# Etched & Spalted handle



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## ecchef (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice work Keith! Spalted tamarind?


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 25, 2015)

Very cool Keith&#128077;


----------



## mkriggen (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice matching of blade and handle Keith:thumbsup:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 25, 2015)

nnneeed mmoar piccturez


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes Chef Spalted Tamarind


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 25, 2015)

Looking good Keith!


----------



## chinacats (Feb 25, 2015)

Etching really brings out the beautiful damascus...what's the knife?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 26, 2015)

Jantz Damascus without bolster. Stepan has the Bolster model liked the grind better than a shun. Wanted to try recessing the front of scales for pinch grip.

33 layers of 410 over a core of VG-10. Thought the spalting kind of goes with the Damascus. Etching made it pop.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 26, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 28, 2015)

I just sold this blade to a student for 85.00 with a saya 210mm. He is in his final semester. A fast learner with freehand.


----------



## Geo87 (Apr 28, 2015)

I missed this thread. Nice work keith! I like the taper at the front of the handle good idea.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 28, 2015)

I got the idea looking at Randy Haas bolsterless handles. It is good for pinch grip.


----------



## Sparklepony (Jun 20, 2015)

looks great!


----------

